# Go....Bush



## drunkmac (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.bushin30seconds.org/view/06_small.shtml

God I hate Bush.....Just my opinion thoughhh!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 16, 2004)

lol
funny but so true... (imo)


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 16, 2004)

Yep. Terrible


----------



## bobw (Mar 16, 2004)

Kids know more than you think


----------



## uoba (Mar 16, 2004)

I'd laugh if it wasn't so serious!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 16, 2004)

This is why I hate politics.


----------



## cfleck (Mar 16, 2004)

on the other hand, we can all rest assured that kerry will do exactly what he says


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 16, 2004)

I sure hope that is sarcasm clfleck


----------



## diablojota (Mar 17, 2004)

Politicians are all liars and theives.  Politicians don't represent the people.  They represent those who sponsor them. Democrat and republican alike.  They all change to the popular opinion just to win their reelections.
I hate politics as well...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2004)

Yes but then look at who is sponsoring them... Well, my political point gets stronger all the time, it's something like "ANYONE BUT BUSH FOR PRESIDENT" .. would make a nicer bumper sticker.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 17, 2004)

Some people at work were passing this book around the office - hilarious!

"My First Presidentiary : A Scrapbook by George W. Bush"
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/002-8296676-2359229?v=glance&s=books

I intend to purchase it.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Mar 17, 2004)

lmfao@ that book, just ordered one...lol


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 18, 2004)

lol very nice!!!


----------



## markceltic (Mar 21, 2004)

While I have no great love for the man either,one has to wonder if the circumstances of the world has forced him to these actions.Btw killing any member of the Taliban doesn't make me want to shed any tears.But on Iraq well the verdict on that may take a generation or 2.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 22, 2004)

Regarding Iraq, Shrub was just finishing "Daddy's" "unfinished business/getting even/revenge".  Saddam was a target of Bush Junior even before he took office as President.


----------



## themacko (Mar 22, 2004)

Nader in '04

By the way, I'm definitely going to order that book off Amazon ... looks quite good (for a chuckle, that is)!


----------



## markceltic (Mar 22, 2004)

So this should tell you just how much Americans follow their politics!So just how many people in one of the biggest democracies actually vote hhmmm?Or for that matter have ever voted!I bet it's a scary number ::ha::


----------



## mdnky (Mar 22, 2004)

Yup, the number who don't vote is scary and those are the ones who also complain the most about stuff...go figure.


A: That John Doe guy is a horrible polotician.
B: Who'd you vote for then?

A: No one.
B: WHY ARE YOU COMPLAINING THEN?


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 22, 2004)

My Dad and I did some figuring during the last election, and the number was ~ half


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 22, 2004)

I can't remember now if that was out of the whole US population or just those who could vote... Either way, still scary!


----------



## mdnky (Mar 23, 2004)

I think the numbers are something like 1/2 the population is able to vote, and only 1/2 of them are registered.  So that's a 1/4 of the population there, and usually 50% of the registered voters as a turn out is considered very good, with a norm in the 30% range.  

So not too many people actually vote, but they all complain.  Go figure.

BTW, those are just some generalized estimates, but it shows how the numbers dwindle quickly.  I'll look around and see if I can find some concrete ones, but regardless it's kinda sickening.


----------



## markceltic (Mar 23, 2004)

I certainly don't claim to be an expert on political events.Regardless of what your leanings are people should take more responsibility for their government.Afterall you'll only get out of it what effort you put into it!


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 24, 2004)

Boondocks comic strips for March 21 through 24 take some great swipes at Bush:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=index2&cid=1063

The 21st is hysterical.


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2004)

www.toostupidtobepresident.com

And I urge all registered US voters to join Moveon.org.


----------



## markceltic (Mar 27, 2004)

Just been to that site you posted Arden.Don't you just love freedom of speech?


----------



## adambyte (Mar 28, 2004)

Yeah! Enjoy it while you still have it! heheh.

*Watches as Bush cuts and folds Constitution into Oragami paper crane*

Dammit.


----------



## Salvo (Mar 28, 2004)

In Australia, we have a Preferential Ballot, where if you're first preference doesn't get in, your Vote get's allocated to your Second Preference, and so on...

For this reason, I can Vote for an Independent or Minor Party and not "Throw Away My Vote". Unfortunately, Voters aren't educated on this, so they still Vote for the Two Major Parties, rather than someone who will actually do what's best for thier Constituents.


----------



## markceltic (Mar 28, 2004)

I think it would be fun to see the Libertarians win in the states for a change.Wow what a ruckus that would be!Oh the chewing Novak & Carville could do on that,::ha::


----------

